# Pommed not starting on macbook [Solved]

## piwacet

Hi.  I just installed gentoo on my new macbook, and followed the wiki, and pommed does not start.  dbus starts, but pommed doesn't, and I can't understand the error:

```
Sepia mactel-patches-2.6.20 # /etc/init.d/pommed start

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Running pommed daemon ...                                              [ !! ]
```

```
Sepia mactel-patches-2.6.20 # /usr/bin/pommed -d    

I: pommed v1.5 ($Rev: 317 $) Apple laptops hotkeys handler

I: Copyright (C) 2006-2007 Julien BLACHE <jb@jblache.org>

pommed configuration:

 + General settings:

    fnmode: 1

 + ATI X1600 backlight control:

    initial level: -1

    step: 10

 + Intel GMA950 backlight control:

    initial level: 0xffffffff

    step: 0xf

 + Audio volume control:

    card: default

    initial volume: -1

    step: 10%

    volume element: PCM

    speaker element: Front

    headphones element: Headphone

 + Keyboard backlight control:

    default level: 100

    step: 10

    auto on threshold: 20

    auto off threshold: 40

    auto enable: yes

 + CD eject:

    enabled: yes

    device: /dev/dvd

 + Apple Remote IR Receiver:

    enabled: no

SMBIOS vendor name: [Apple Inc.]

E: Unknown non-Apple machine

```

Eh, unknown non-apple machine?Last edited by piwacet on Wed Jun 06, 2007 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

Pommed used to have (I haven't tried it, but probably still does) hardware tie ins to control brightness and volume, possible more.  I think these abilities are built into the kernel now, considering too that you used mactel patches.  I was wondering if there was due to be a conflictin there.  I know that gnome-power-manager (Power Management) also has this ability and they may be bumping into each other.  Thats a good a guess I dare posit.

----------

## piwacet

FYI the 1.6 version of pommed seems to have solved this problem.  Guess my hardware was too new.

----------

